# Keaton scalloping 7/23/16



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 23, 2016)

The five of us(my wife, son, her friend & husband and myself) got to the ramp around 7:30 to head out. And guess who I saw there. Peng aka Breambuster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I spoke to him and we headed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We went and fished around Dekle for a while but not much to show for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok no fish to take home so it's time for swimming. Went to my best spot at Dekle. The water was clear the grass perfect but no scallops. Not any. Some time to do some shark trolling I mean scallop trolling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We finally find some towards Grassy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wound up with about 5 gallons so we got to cleaning them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. While we are cleaning my wife usually keeps swimming. And she found the worlds smallest scallop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Of course then it was off to the ramp follies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Was not terrible it took about 30 minutes. But a great day on the water with family and friends. And Peng I want to see that report. Lol your the best fisherman I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 24, 2016)

Peng Chee, UGA cotton breeder? Steinhatchee wasn't bad at all Saturday, we had no wait putting the boat in or taking it out. The scalloping was still awesome, we went south and got our 10 gallons in no time, put in at 1030, back on the trailer at 2. I wish we had taken the some fishing stuff.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 24, 2016)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Peng Chee, UGA cotton breeder? Steinhatchee wasn't bad at all Saturday, we had no wait putting the boat in or taking it out. The scalloping was still awesome, we went south and got our 10 gallons in no time, put in at 1030, back on the trailer at 2. I wish we had taken the some fishing stuff.


. I just know him off the bigbendfishing forum. Only met a couple times. But he can catch fish. I've never been south of Big Grassy. 
Sounds like y'all killed it.


----------



## turkey freak (Jul 26, 2016)

Went to Cedar Key over the weekend and the fishing was amazing. Stopped at Steinhatchee Sunday on the way back and picked up 3 gallons of scallops in 1 hour. Just a fun little stop for the end of vacation.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jul 26, 2016)

My kids had a Gold Cup qualifier BMX race in High Spring FL on sunday. After the race we rode back to my Grandmother's Place On The Suwannee river. Got up yesterday and made the 15 mile run north to Horseshoe Beach.  Saw about 10 other boats and we found 5 gallons. Had to work to get those. We got ran back home by approaching storms. Had a good time anyways


----------

